# Westworld



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

I watched WW and it was very difficult to watch it because it suggested DP.

Anyone similar ?

It's about consciousness and dreams. I felt like I am a robot waking up. I could identify with the hosts, especially with Dolores and her flashbacks and bicameral mind.


----------



## the_third_eye (Dec 15, 2016)

i have just about finished the first season!! i have had some weird experiences like glitching between this world and the dream world, except mine are kind of in reverse. I'm awake there then i end falling asleep and waking up here, it's very surreal and unnerving. i also have deja vu all the time. sometimes its longer than just a single moment, sometimes the feeling can last for a couple minutes. pm me if you would like to talk more about it!


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

It's even trippy to read about it ... what you wrote, causes my to have DP, I always wondered if DP can be caused/helped by suggestions.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe DP partly is some kind of self-hypnosis.


----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)

dppara said:


> I watched WW and it was very difficult to watch it because it suggested DP.
> 
> Anyone similar ?
> 
> It's about consciousness and dreams. I felt like I am a robot waking up. I could identify with the hosts, especially with Dolores and her flashbacks and bicameral mind.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this!! I have been attempting to distract myself for the past hour and half from the panic ep. 10 gave me. This might not seem like a big deal, but I haven't felt this paranoid in a couple years and seeing that I'm not alone has helped to ground me, so thank you!

The way determinism was portrayed through the hosts' code messed with me big time. It feels like I have a code and I have a story line I'm acting out. I could also relate to the hosts because I can't escape like them.

And all of the constant revelations about reality, my GAWWWD. The JJ Abrams style - you think you see the big picture but you don't - plot twists. It's so mentally stimulating but at the same time, that type of thinking bleeds over into my real life so easily...

Does anyone else feel drawn to these kinds of shows/films? The type were you know you'll get triggered but it's an itch that just needs to be scratched?

Mr. Nobody, Inception, Shutter Island, and Vanilla Sky are some examples for me.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

dppara said:


> It's even trippy to read about it ... what you wrote, causes my to have DP, I always wondered if DP can be caused/helped by suggestions.


Absolutely DP can be brought on by suggestions. Suggestions can be a huge trigger for DP. You can easily go from mild dissociation to full blown out of your mind stuff in a matter of minutes and stay that way for weeks if triggered.

I would recommend anyone who feels their dissociation levels rise when watching certain films (ie Westworld) or talking or reading about certain subjects to refrain - at least until your strong enough to cope better.

It's amazing how much impact you can have on your state of mind when you start to take note of what's good for you and what's not.


----------



## the_third_eye (Dec 15, 2016)

Axiom said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this!! I have been attempting to distract myself for the past hour and half from the panic ep. 10 gave me. This might not seem like a big deal, but I haven't felt this paranoid in a couple years and seeing that I'm not alone has helped to ground me, so thank you!
> 
> The way determinism was portrayed through the hosts' code messed with me big time. It feels like I have a code and I have a story line I'm acting out. I could also relate to the hosts because I can't escape like them.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean about being stuck in a story. life feels like a movie and you're just a side character, but theres nothing you can do about it because you're just a extra so you just say your lines for the time being. we're just stuck knowing something that no one else does. i'm a huge movie person and i like all of those that you mentioned, we should talk movies.


----------



## the_third_eye (Dec 15, 2016)

dppara said:


> Maybe DP partly is some kind of self-hypnosis.


if it is self-hypnosis then couldn't we get out of just as easily as getting into it? because i've wondered if you can just talk yourself out of it. but it usually has the opposite effect for me if i concentrate on it more than i already do.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Zed said:


> Absolutely DP can be brought on by suggestions. Suggestions can be a huge trigger for DP. You can easily go from mild dissociation to full blown out of your mind stuff in a matter of minutes and stay that way for weeks if triggered.
> 
> I would recommend anyone who feels their dissociation levels rise when watching certain films (ie Westworld) or talking or reading about certain subjects to refrain - at least until your strong enough to cope better.
> 
> It's amazing how much impact you can have on your state of mind when you start to take note of what's good for you and what's not.


"You can easily go from mild dissociation to full blown out of your mind stuff in a matter of minutes and stay that way for weeks if triggered."

Yeah, I think so. I noticed that watching cat videos helps. Kind of distracting myself. So maybe there is some hypnotic element to it. The power of suggestion.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Before depression and "blank mind" settled in, I was able to watch and even enjoy movies, tv series, and video games (with dp/dr). I can't do that now. Hard to focus on anything for long, no enjoyment, no feelings, nothing. I hope this will change some day.


----------

